# New Holland 270 Square baler twine



## Farmerjoesask (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi I am new the forum but have enjoyed what I have been reading so far.

I have a NH 270 serial # 15511. Currently using sisal twine and would like to know if anyone has switched over to plastic/poly twine.

I have been looking and cannot find much info on switching over and if any parts ie. bill hooks need to be swapped as well.

Its an old baler but still running strong.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken the twine discs need changed. I think sisal takes 2 discs and poly 3.


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

I briefly tried sisal on a old 269 and switched back. I don't think there's any different parts to run sisal or poly. bjr


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The parts breakdown only lists one billhook, probably because the baler is old enough to pre-date the use of poly twine. If any different parts were available, they should be listed in your owner's manual.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I would just run plastic and see how it does before any hardware change.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

I used to have a NH 271 and ran nothing but plastic. I know the mechanic said that the groove of the twine holder had to be set back a bit for sisal. Just read the twine disc timing section of your owners manual


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive run both plastic and sisal in my 270 and 271. I prefer sisal, but plastic will work too.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

For newer balers NH has an optional billhook to suit sisal.

The difference is the groove in the billhook is not as deep. The billhook effectively opens wider for sisal.

Older balers were made with billhooks suited to sisal because that was the standard twine of the day.

If trying out plastic twine on an older baler try it and see how it works. However I suggest using the heaviest gauge plastic twine available so as to more nearly match the size of sisal.

If there are knot failures when using plastic twine, analyse any failure to see if the failure can be attributed to twine discs or billhooks.

If baling very heavy bales read the NOTE at the bottom of this post if tightening the twine holder tension does not solve failures.

Billhooks first

If the knots have a bow, it will look as if you grip the cut ends of twine the bow will pull out and unravel the knot, like undoing a shoelace bow but with two ends to pull.

BUT here comes a bit of confusion: Before blaming the billhook completely, the same type of knot can be tied because there is too low tension on the twine holder. Thinner plastic may not be held as well as thicker sisal. So tighten the twine holder spring , i recommend one sixth turn at a time. Retry and re-tension the twine holder spring. May need 4 or 5 adjustments to eliminate twine holder tension as the cause of a bow knot. If still failing then the billhook appears the culprit.

If the knot is tied on the end of the twine held in the twine holder (long side of twine lying on top of the bale) and not on the twine delivered to the knotter by the needle (short bit on the top of bale).

the billhook is the culprit and the only solution is to change it.

Now to the twine holder in addition to bow knots.

The knots may hang on the billhook caused by low twine tension, tighten the twine holder spring 1/6 th turn at a time.

The knot cis on the twine delivered by the needle and not on the end in the twine holder. Tighten the twine holder spring as set out above.

Twine ends are of different lengths, caused by low twine holder tension tighten twine holder spring as above.

NOTE:

For very heavy bales the twine holder spring may not be sufficiently strong to hold the twine. If that is the case, a second spring can be added and if that is done then long lasting lubricant MUST be added between the springs to allow them to slide one on the other. If unable to do that any setting will be inconsistent in its tension applied to the twine holder. Long lasting lubricant is grease or anti-sieze treatments.

Happy baling with plastic twine, I have found it very strong but hard on bare hands with more potential for slide burns or cuts.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Used plastic once.New Holland 273 got along okay-helpers did not like it.Used 9000.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

jr in va said:


> Used plastic once.New Holland 273 got along okay-helpers did not like it.Used 9000.


Old case of the tail would like to wag the dog.

A pair of good gloves are probably needed, even a pair each if more than one helper.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Coondle said:


> Old case of the tail would like to wag the dog.
> 
> A pair of good gloves are probably needed, even a pair each if more than one helper.


 think they had gloves.Been along time ago.


----------



## Farmerjoesask (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you for all of the help and advice. I checked the manual but nothing in there about plastic twine so will just give it a try and will let you know if it worked out.

Cut some hay the other day but the smoke from forest fires up here is not good for haying. Blocks out the sun and the humidities stay high.

But cut a bit just to get the bugs out of the old iron and will update on the plastic twine question on the weekend.

Once again thanks. This is an awesome site.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Your not the only area affected by the forest fires. Down here in Northern Iowa/southern Minnesota we are having a terrible time with the sun being blocked and high humidity levels also do to the smoke from the fires.


----------



## Farmerjoesask (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I gave it a go and the old girl just doesnt care for the plastic twine. Tied 2 out of 10 bales. I think I could probably due some adjusting from the advise above but it ties so damn good right now on sisal that I hate to play with it.

New Holland only shows the one part number for the bill hook so not sure what to think.

Thank you for all of your help and suggestions.

I guess the rule of the day is dont fix it if it aint broke.


----------

